# Begging a tad of info about the new magic book!



## Tsyr (Aug 25, 2002)

Basicly, I have one question/beg/hope...

Have you allowed familiars in some fashion? I rather hope so... I like familiars, they are great roleplaying tools.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 26, 2002)

I have two classes that have familiars: black mages and white mages.  Black mages are roughly like wizards, white mages are roughly like clerics.  If you've played the Final Fantasy games, you'll recognize the names, but that's about where the similarity ends.  So anyone who wants a character with a familiar can have it.  The familiars are exactly the same as in the Core Rules, too, so if you want some 1337 ninja familiar (like the higher level ones in Magic of Faerun), you can have it, your GM willing.


----------



## tensen (Aug 26, 2002)

Can I have a ninja squirrel as a familiar?  I'll train it to go straight for the nuts...

Oops.  Did I say that?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 27, 2002)

Yes, you did say that.   

So I take it you've been to Nutkinland?


----------



## ghoti69 (Sep 5, 2002)

So, do we have a release date yet for it?  Huh? HUH?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Sep 6, 2002)

I had some unforseen delays (Morrus tells me *everyone* has them), but it should be done very, very soon.  A delay of days, not weeks.


----------

